

7 habits of professional web developer - IngaK
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/7-habits-professional-web-developer-inga-kravtsova?trk=prof-post

======
nitin_flanker
Pretty common habits, except related to taking help that uses to be there will
egoists.

What I think is "It's the mindset that separates a pro from an average." If
you have set you mind to produce the best then, your mind will show you the
way to do the best. If you have already decided that this task sucks, then, no
matter what you do, you are not going to do judgement with your talent.

